# Calvin's The Necessity of Reforming the Church, in Spanish



## PuritanPresbyterian (Sep 16, 2009)

My friend and colleague, Joel Chairez (Deacon in the RPCNA in Los Angeles) has translated John Calvin's The Necessity of Reforming the Church in Spanish. This is the first time it ever appears in Spanish. It is now for sale through the publisher, Landmark Project Press - La Necesidad de Reformar la Iglesia for only $7.99 plus shipping and handling. If you a bookseller, there is a special price contact him: Jordan Dohms [email protected]

For other works in *Spanish* of Presbyterian authors of the 16th and 17th cent. like Knox, Calvin, Rutherford, Gillespie, Watson; and topics like the Regulative Principle of Worship, Exclusive Psalmody, Church Govt (all in Spanish), the Spanish Psalter, the entire and original Westminster Standards, visit our unique and one of a kind Spanish web site, www.PresbiterianoReformado.org

It is our vision to see faithful and historic Presbyterian Churches raised up in the Spanish speaking nations and our mission to translate Presbyterian writings of the 16th and 17th cent. and authors after that time period that concur with our Presbyterian forefathers into Spanish.

In Christ and for His Kingdom,


----------



## dr_parsley (Sep 17, 2009)

Did anyone else read that title and think, "I have to reform the church in Spanish now?!?"


----------



## shaungreen (Sep 17, 2009)

dr_parsley said:


> Did anyone else read that title and think, "I have to reform the church in Spanish now?!?"


me too


----------



## PuritanPresbyterian (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, since it was written in Latin, someone a long time ago, read it and said "I must reform the Church in English now!" 

The Church of Christ the world over, no matter the nation or language, needs to be Reformed and to be conformed to the Word of God. The degeneration of churches in the Western nations, like the UK, make that an obvious fact.

The true explanation and teaching of the Reformed and Presbyterian faith is starting to make small gains in Latin America, and I am so grateful to the Lord God for this turn of events. Calvin's book in Spanish, Lord willing, will help propel that forward.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 17, 2009)

PuritanPresbyterian said:


> Well, since it was written in Latin, someone a long time ago, read it and said "I must reform the Church in English now!"
> 
> The Church of Christ the world over, no matter the nation or language, needs to be Reformed and to be conformed to the Word of God. The degeneration of churches in the Western nations, like the UK, make that an obvious fact.
> 
> The true explanation and teaching of the Reformed and Presbyterian faith is starting to make small gains in Latin America, and I am so grateful to the Lord God for this turn of events. Calvin's book in Spanish, Lord willing, will help propel that forward.



_Bienvenido_ Mr. Ibarra! 

The Reformed Faith is constantly making small gains too in Asia which is something to be grateful to the Lord about. 

ing for God's blessing upon the work of your churches.


----------



## PuritanPresbyterian (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Bienvenido_ Mr. Ibarra!
> 
> The Reformed Faith is constantly making small gains too in Asia which is something to be grateful to the Lord about.
> 
> ing for God's blessing upon the work of your churches.


 
Thank you brother! It is a great blessing to hear of this in Asia, and in the Phillipines. I have a great many friends that are Phillipino. My best friend in high school was Phillipino, Francisco Pamintuan is his name. By the grace of God, I was able to proclaim the Gospel to him years after High School and then one day he called me to tell me that he had made a profession of faith!

A few years ago my family hosted a minister from Minadao (southern Phillipines) named Rocky Simbajon. He was working on translating the Westminster Standards into the Minadao language. He was fearful, however, of the great Muslim presence (as you know) in that part of the Phillipines and also had to be careful.

May the Lord truly establish a faithful Presbyterian Church committed to the Historic faith which is more faithful to the Word of God (contra the American Presbyterianism of today).

Your brother in Christ.

Edgar Ibarra


----------

